# طريقة سهلة و مسلية لصنع خلية شمسية



## bibirizzo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم طريقة سهلة لصنع خلية شمسية http://www.ziddu.com/download/6356571/.3gp.html:20:


----------



## الساحر (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك...................


----------



## احمد ناجي حسين (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## bryar (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جاري التحميل ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## مدمن اختراعات (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط يرفض الفتح معي ارجوا تغيره ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (11 سبتمبر 2009)

جربه من هنا


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم - الرابط يرفض العمل عندي - شكرا مره اخرى


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 سبتمبر 2009)

فوزي القره غولي قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم - الرابط يرفض العمل عندي - شكرا مره اخرى


 


http://www.zshare.net/download/654219020ea3c689/



او من هنا افضل


http://dl021.zshare.net/download/706bb5f60a5a04bafdabc91873da3996/1252703510/65421902/3gp


----------



## مهندس حسن سلمان (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ويعطيكم العافية


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مرة اخري


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

وشكراً على الموقع..كل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (29 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع القيم 
المهندس الميكانيكي 
جامعة تكريت
العراق


----------



## ماهر الكترو (4 سبتمبر 2010)

احب اعرف طريقة عمل الخلية الشمسية 

جارى التحميل 

و شكرا


----------



## محمود رمضان رمضان (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## محمود رمضان رمضان (7 أكتوبر 2010)

نريد صناعة الخلية الشمسيه من اشياء متوفره وسهله الحصول عليها


----------



## mustafa' (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جاري التحميل


----------



## ابن رام الله (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## alheety eng (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخويه العزيز


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااا


----------

